# [iPod Touch 4G] Bouton Hold ne répond plus!



## N3oW4r (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier soir (allez savoir pourquoi, aucune chute ou problème de ce genre), le bouton hold mon iPod Touch ne marche plus!
Est-ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? 
Du coup, impossible de le rebooter, ma seule solution reste de le réinitialiser via iTunes, mais j'attend d'avoir vos réponses, car je ne veux pas perdre les sauvegardes de mes jeux!
Et puis si même après une réinitialisation ça ne marche pas... retour SAV, mais ça fait un peu chier à peine 2 semaines après l'avoir eu!

Bonne journée!


----------



## arbaot (27 Septembre 2010)

avant de réinitialiser 

Sauvegarde =  dans itunes clic droit sur l'ipod : Sauvegarder

après réinitialisation 

Restaurer = dans itunes clic droit sur l'ipod : Restaurer à partir d'une copie de sauvegarde


----------



## N3oW4r (27 Septembre 2010)

Ok, j'ai essayé cette méthode, qui s'est avérée infructueuse.
Du coup, appel à l'Apple Store le plus proche, et j'ai un RDV mercredi.

Merci quand même de ton aide!


----------

